# CV axle replacement



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I know this has probably been covered before,but I was wondering how you go about it.I usually own rear drive cars so this is the first time I have experienced this problem.I am just wondering how difficult it is to do and if there are any tricks I need to know about before I take the car apart.Should I replace the axle seals where they go into the trans at the same time? Anything else besides the axles that I will need to buy before I do it?Thank you for any input.


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Its a piece of cake. I did these when I installed a new clutch. The hardest part of the job was not having a ball joint seperator. As long as you have one of these tools (cheap tool). You will be fine. I didn't even bother replacing the seals and I have had no problems at all. But if you would sleep easier then go ahead. So just take off tire, seperate balljoint, take a large prybar and get the control arm out of the way.pull out the old one and put in the new one. That's it. Good luck, I'm sure you can handle it


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

u dont neccesarily need the seperator...u just have to work the hub until u get the axle out. you wont need the seals unless u tear them taking out the axles. i had to replace mine bc the axle slipped out while doing a spring install. just be careful and have a really good air gun for the nut holding the axle on.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Do you remember what size the axle nut was?I want to make sure I have the right socket before I start.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I think my metric 22mm was the correct one.. IIRC..

Okay.. don't mess with the ball joints. Put the key in (where the steering doesn't lock) and take out the two strut to steering bolts.. you'll know when you see them.. and you can move, turn, and twist the whole braking/steering assembly far enough out to slide out the axles. I use a prybar at the tranny side to *pop* them out. Worked fine.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks for all the advice.It will be put to good use as soon as I put the body back together and bring it home this week.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Also you'll need to drain the transmission fluid before removing the axle, otherwise transmission fluid will spill out when you remove the axle.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

well.. yeah..

and get redline mt-90 before you start. I wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

It's an auto(yuck!) so I don't think that fluid would work.I guess I might as well change it while I'm at it though.


----------

